# Time to do some pruning?



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsf&1110766774
I noticed this when browsing through aquabid. Guess someone forgot to prune his java moss eh? I thought it was funny as heck


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

LOL I can't even see that mine is growing.... must've taken awhile to swamp those poor fishies!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I can never grow java moss, it's hard for me  But I have my eye on that auction ^_^


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

My java moss grows like a weed. Many other things die on me, but java moss is one tough cookie to kill! Ever since I got a better light, and am at about 3.7 wpg, the java moss and a crypt sp have really taken off. I could easily see java moss overgrowing a ten gallon tank


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I just got some and am hoping it does better this time. Up to a 55 watt pc over a 20L vs the 20 watt flourescent that came with it.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

It looks to me that I need more lighting, I have 2.75wpg and have dwarf hairgrass in the tank. Although I am going to setup a tank to grow java moss, and raise fry.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Java moss will survive about any condition but it thrives teh best in high light/CO2 conditions. It does notreally seem to care much about other nutrients although I have heard mosses like PO4, but maybe htat jsut keeps away some of the algae. Heck, my java pearls in a 10gallon with 30wattws NO and 30ppm Co2.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey peeps, I got another one for ya! If ya though the 10 gallon nearly full was bad, check out this sucker! A 55 gallon!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsf&1111258136


----------

